
Time Inc. sends secret ninja "kill teams" to shut down Business 2.0 - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/media/time-inc-sends-secret-ninja-kill-teams-to-shut-down-business-20-296410.php
======
gscott
They deserve to be cut down by ninjas if they did not perform. If you are
bleading money it's your fault, fix it or get out.

Business Ninja
[http://images.tribe.net/tribe/upload/photo/fa3/060/fa3060a9-...](http://images.tribe.net/tribe/upload/photo/fa3/060/fa3060a9-835a-423a-af4e-d95bd434297e)

------
cstejerean
i happened to purchase a one year subscription to business 2.0 to support some
university fundraiser. i wonder if I get a refund

